# Alitalia Capri



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Aurora AFX Alitalia Capri HO Slot Car

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221699305986?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

any comments?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice looking car but I'm not willing to drop that much for an AFX car. Its 81 now but watch where it goes. 

I'm not against a copy to put on the shelf for a fraction.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree Joe. I am opting for a copy. It is the looks I like, not that it is an original.


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

I've had a couple of those through the years. One of the best looking rare cars I've ever seen.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Sold $114. + change ..... sweet.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't care for the paint and it isn't even a tjet lol


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

The Alitalia Capri, the Castrol Escort........two of the best looking AFX cars (SP1000) Aurora did.

For that price you should at least get the correct chassis.


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Two of my favorites and two of the best lookn from AFX ever.

I think it way cheaper than it should have. they usually command more.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I always liked the Capri. A nicely proportioned model. At least the Alitalia graphics are representational and not some "Late on Friday Art Department Scrawl". Still beautiful, even with a doinked roof stripe, tweaked front spoiler, and repop paper stickers.

When manufacturers occasionally play the, "What model would you like to see card?" ... this one should be on the list.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

Tomy and Faller both released the Alitalia Capri on a G Plus chassis, right?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

racindad said:


> Tomy and Faller both released the Alitalia Capri on a G Plus chassis, right?


 
Yes, but original Aurora release was an SP 1000 which later became the Super-magnatraction line.



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

what is a sp1000 chassis?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

That Alitalia was one of my most-desired-but-never found before I layed off acquisitions several years ago. I love racing the Capri body.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

hifisapi said:


> what is a sp1000 chassis?


You can see it here:
http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/arsp1000l.jsp


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

vansmack2 said:


> You can see it here:
> http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/arsp1000l.jsp


thanks, it looks like a variation of the g plus, but more like an afx


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

hifisapi said:


> what is a sp1000 chassis?


Sorry should have been more clear.

The SP1000 line became the Super-Magnatraction line....Chassis is the same (Super mag chassis).....the white wheeled inline chassis with the short pick-up shoes.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Castrol Escort*

I want one so bad- live the Alitalia Capri, too, but I WANT ONE OF THE FALLER CASTROL ESCORTS! 
They just go for so much darn money- and I want to be able to run it (carefully and slowly). 
I'll find one.


----------

